# ic chips in Canada.



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Who supplies ic chips reasonable in Canada. I have a hisser and I want to change three M5201 chips in a Marshall.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

DIPMICRO in Niagara Falls has terrific prices and fast shipping (I guess even faster if you can drive over!). 

The M5201 is a dual op-amp, I gather. If it is a DIP type, or even surface mount, they have a lot of choices for subs. http://www.dipmicro.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=505


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Mark: it's not a regular dual op amp, it has switching.
Unfortunately, these chips are pretty much obsolete. The good news is you can sub NJM2120D or use NJM2121D to upgrade as it has better specs.
Should be available from Mouser, Newark, Digikey etc.


----------

